# Lyttleton Time Ball Tower



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

I was lucky to visit New New Zealand in Dec 2007/Jan2008 and took lots of video - but have still to edit it! However given the recent sad events in the Christchurch Area, and Lyttleton in particular, I have posted this unedited video of the Time Ball Tower, as it has been destroyed in the quake, on u tube and may be of interest to SN 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIaOm0iYPlwmembers.

Apologies for the breathless sound track on a windy day!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for posting that Waiwera. Let's hope they do rebuild the tower.

John T.


----------



## Frank Holleran (Nov 11, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> Thanks for posting that Waiwera. Let's hope they do rebuild the tower.
> 
> John T.


Just left a public meeting 5-30pm Mon7th (Lyttelton).. chaired by Bob Parker Christchurch mayor, and public leaders of services/organizations...and he said that with govt and local govt and community help, it will be rebuilt...(Thumb)


----------



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the comments and updated information Frank and Trotterdotpom
-Please keep me posted on any further developments and if/when a fund is started for the rebuild as I would like to contribute. The Tower is/was a very special place for all mariners.


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> Thanks for posting that Waiwera. Let's hope they do rebuild the tower.
> 
> John T.


John T. I echo your sentiments.
Having seen the Time Ball at Greenwich I thought it was - if not unique - only one of a few. I never knew there were so many scattered around the globe. 
They are part of history that really needs to be preserved.


----------



## pbeart1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wonderful walk down memory Lane. i was there in 1967 - 1969 on Suevic and Corinthic. Anyone there on these ships ?.


----------



## father john (Jul 2, 2009)

Hope that they can rebuild it. There is also a very fine example of a time ball and tower on top of the old customs house building in Newcastle NSW Australia. It was also slightly damaged in an earthquake in 1988, and subsequently partly repaired, although its mechanism is not in working order.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to SN and thanks for the info John. Been to Newcastle a gazillion times and never new about the time ball there.

I remember there was still a mess from the earthquake a long long time afterwards in Newcastle. Poor old Christchurch has a hard row to hoe and Japan is unthinkable!

John T.


----------



## father john (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes John, a pity about Christchurch, such a lovely city with some beautiful buildings, I hope that some might be able to be repaired. 
Newcastle has still not fully recovered from the 1988 earthquake, about 1,200 buildings were demolished as being structurally unsound or collapsed, and some were never rebuilt, so Hunter Street still has a bit of a run down look with some vacant blocks.
The Time Ball on the Customs House is just across the road from Newcastle Railway Station, it is a fine looking building and was obviously well positioned so that most ships in port in the late 1800's would have been able to see it.
John M.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes, John, I remember the building, pretty sure we used to sign on in there (at the Shipping Office) - probably never looked up!

John T.


----------



## grant1 (Jun 8, 2007)

I was wondering if the tunnel connecting the port to Christchurch was damaged.


----------



## father john (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes John T that is the place, the building is now leased out and is used as a restaurant and bar etc. it is still in good condition and some of the local politicians are now aware of the historical importance of the time ball and tower, and what it is. When working many years ago the ball was dropped by an electric signal from Sydney.


----------

